# Need Pompano Recipe



## Lloydcmas (Feb 20, 2018)

What is your simple, go to, for fried pomp?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Egg and milk wash with seasoning and hot sauce. Let sit for about 30 min and roll it in meal and fry


----------



## Lloydcmas (Feb 20, 2018)

I'll have to try that one. Thanks! Fried up two tonight with the skin on. Little too much fishy taste for my liking.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

If fresh Pompano is too fishy for ya, maybe try a Hardees, Burgerking or McDonalds fish sandwich.

Whole fish, gutted, 2 vertical cuts to the spine on each side.
Dunk in milk, dredge in seasoned flour, repeat.
Fry in 375° oil for about 10 minutes or fish starts to float.
Salt as soon as it comes out of the oil.
Want it well done, white and flaky.
Eat skin and all, nothing but a skeleton leftover.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fillet the skin off the fillet and trim the red meat off. I divide the top of the fillet from the bottom at the blood line to remove more of that red meat. Salt, pepper,and yellow cornmeal, then boil in grease at 350°.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

There aint nothing fishy about fresh pompano.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Smoked pompano was the best I have tasted ...baked next....fried #3


----------



## brian32514 (Mar 22, 2018)

how long do you smoke it fairpoint ? what temp ?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

brian32514 said:


> how long do you smoke it fairpoint ? what temp ?


That depends on whether you're cold or hot smoking, and if you're doing fillets or whole fish.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

cold smoking won't cook the fish all the way, but will give it a great smoke flavor for any way you want to fix it. if you hot smoke it, i'd do it at about 190 for 2 hrs or untill it gets flaky.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Let me detail the differences here between my cold and hot smoking of fish.

*Cold Smoking* is a very involved process that can take up to a few days to do right for best results. 
Whether you dry brine or wet brine (cure) is a personal choice, dry brining can be 4-24 hours and wet brining can be 2-10 hours depending on size/thickness of fish/fillets.
Then it must be thoroughly dried in the fridge to form a pellicle, this usually done overnight.
Now we'd finally start the cold smoking, which is going to last around 4-6 hours.
Starts with temps of about 100° progressing gradually and ends with approx 190°-200° (no higher than 200°) and an ending IT of a minimum 145° to 160°.
Then back into the fridge to cool.
This is not shelf stable, it must either be refrigerated and eaten within two days or vacuum packaged and frozen.

*Hot Smoking* is easy, you're simply baking it in the smoker with smoke added.
200°-300° with any wood you like.
I usually dry brine for a few hours in the fridge before hot smoking.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't recall ever having fishy tasking pompano. I don't want anything like hot sauce to take away the flavor of fresh fish. I would use the milk and flour recipe and go lightly on the flour. Doesn't even need lemon.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Salt baked is the way to go. 
Gut the whole fish (you can remove tails if you need the space). Bury it in ice cream salt (plenty of salt above and below) and bake at 400 for 45 min. After the time's up scrape off the salt and peal off the skin. From there you can pick the best pompano you've ever had right off the bone. 
Seriously, I scratched my head at doing it this way the first time I heard it but now the wife won't let me do it any other way.
There's a YouTube video out there somewhere if you wanna to see it done.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Diggety said:


> Salt baked is the way to go.
> Gut the whole fish (you can remove tails if you need the space). Bury it in ice cream salt (plenty of salt above and below) and bake at 400 for 45 min. After the time's up scrape off the salt and peal off the skin. From there you can pick the best pompano you've ever had right off the bone.
> Seriously, I scratched my head at doing it this way the first time I heard it but now the wife won't let me do it any other way.
> There's a YouTube video out there somewhere if you wanna to see it done.


I've had fish and pork belly cooked this way, it is excellent. :thumbsup:


----------

